# All Work and No Joy Makes Forums Boring as Heck



## Ilasir Maroa (Feb 21, 2011)

So, here's a link:
The Auction « Jay Kristoff – Literary Giant

You can have that, too.  Numbers are numbers are numbers, but you can beat them.


----------



## strangedaze (Feb 21, 2011)

this is amazing. more of this kind of thing should be posted here.


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Feb 21, 2011)

strangedaze said:


> this is amazing. more of this kind of thing should be posted here.


 
Yeah, that's what I was going for. We see a lot of info about how hard it is to get published, and everything you have to go through. But there aren't a lot of examples of someone getting their novel published. Especially for debut novels. Your experience may not be JK Rowling, but "normal" people can have great success, too.


The main reason I went ahead and posted this is because auctions are something that almost every writer would love to have, but you don't often get to see behind the scenes. You just might see a note saying: "So-and-so's (debut) novel sold at auction to Big Publisher X for a six-figure advance..." or something equally opaque and un-informative.


I'm not pimping the site, but people on Absolute Write post their success stories all the time. Why? Because people are getting published all the time. You might not hear about it a lot unless there's a huge advance, or they go on Oprah. But most authors don't have that, even though they've achieved what a lot of people on sites like this are working towards. Tons of authors find agents and publishers every year. It takes a lot of hard work, but that hard work can pay off big time.


----------



## WriterJohnB (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Very informative and entertaining, as well. The stuff made of dreams.

JohnB


----------



## KrisMunro (Feb 22, 2011)

Brilliant work. Inspiring.


----------

